# Beach camping



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Just got my first RV (motorhome - 32' Four Winds Class C). Thought about our first test run possibly going to beach for night or two. Anyone camp right off beach and advisable or not. Don't want to bog down in sand, but if it is doable, would like to give it a try, but don't want to screw up either.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

*Beach Camping*

Anywhere between Crystal beach and the ferry will be good. The closer to the ferry will be less rowdy.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks. Think RV is ok right on the sand of the beach?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

slip knot said:


> Thanks. Think RV is ok right on the sand of the beach?


yea, if you dont mind sand in everything you have or own.hwell:


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Don't get stuck Cause it will probably take a big rig to get you out(cost ouch). Some people use a big pan of water by steps to rinse feet off before entering...Seems to help


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

cva34 said:


> Don't get stuck Cause it will probably take a big rig to get you out(cost ouch). Some people use a big pan of water by steps to rinse feet off before entering...Seems to help


yep and a pump sprayer works wonders.


----------

